# Anybody work out (females)?



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I just wanted to let you know if you have heard about the Ab Lounge that thing is LEGIT! I just had a baby seven months ago and I started to work on the ab lounge about eight days ago and this thing really works im starting to get CUT! I love it! Just thought I recommend it and the special K diet.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Any pics hehehe


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know im not a female but we have an ab lounge and it's pretty nice. It works on your own body's resistance. The key is crunching fast, and coming back as slow as you can. If you go back on it you can get a nice stretch for your lower back as well.. Special K diet LOL... eat some mini wheats it'll work better it's all about fiber to cleanse your system out lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

hmmmm maybe ill have to get me an ab lounge lmao


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i hit abs up at the gym but the ab lounge is a great way to stretch out my back... i have a horrible back so i loosen it up a lot with that thing, basically to where im almost upside down hahaha


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

PS: i don't do any working out whatsoever... ab LOUNGE sounds nice. hbahahhahha


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

haha yeah those words are swear words in my vocabulary. only one of those work out machines actually looked fun... the ab circle or whatever the spinning one is  hahaha. i actually worked with somebody that had one. came in with a broken foot cuz her knee slid off n her foot hit somethin on the way down  not fun enough for me to try it i guess hahaha  good luck with ur new toy tho


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am working on a high fat low exercise program that is really working well!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Czar just for you 

7mths ago









8 days of working on the ab lounge.. whoever made this is a genius! 









Staffy I have a bad back, both kids were 9-10lbs when they were born and it put so much strain on my back I still have a hard time, Im hoping it goes away with time. I can work the ab lounge with no prob. but if I do it a couple times a day it sort of bothers me but I just grit my teeth and keep going I figure it will build some needed muscle in my back. The ab lounge is easy and seeing quick, QUICK results keeps me modivated.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Dang Girl!! I may invest in one - possibly 9 mns from now (;

How do you think it would help with a dislocated neck?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

o chick idk lol, better ask your dr first


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh, doctors are quacks (jmo) I really like going to massage therapy & the chiropractor for my neck & back - it's helped tremendously since my car accident.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ive got a horrible back, it was putting a strain on my ab workouts... for a while. mine is muscular and i just kept stretching and stretching and at the gym i do back extensions with very low weight to increase strength just a bit, figure make it a little harder to strain it unless im not careful. now if youve got disc problems thats another story. but looks like youre making good progress keep up the work


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

whoa thats great progess china dog...I'm very impressed> Congrats..I"m on a diet myself. YOur my inspiration for this month...Are you eatting healthy are do you just a fast metabolism?


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Awesome!!


Which model do you have?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome China ~!!
Might have to add this to the my collection lol 
I have the total gym I love it ... I just have to find my way back on it sighz ... 

I'm loving the guys in a FEMALES thread loll j/k...... Smooches ~!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Roxy I have the original (when they first came out) My sis bought hers from sams club and its black and I could never feel the burn in my abs so I didnt think it worked. 

Czar..Thanks. I was blessed with good genetics a fast metab. and a high tolerance for eating special k..... Or mini wheats lol.. there both great for ya.

Thanks Duece  I would recommend this to anybody, I want to get the one where they go side to side I think that looks pretty awesome too!

My husband also likes to get on it and my poor ab lounge screams for mercy, Robert is 6'4 and 270lbs so I didnt know the ab lounge worked for men I really thought it was just for females. lol.. I stand corrected.


----------

